# Identify American Standard AC condenser



## ZoSo71 (Mar 28, 2021)

She's rusty, She's old .. But works like new. 

Looking for information for this unit, Unable to locate a data plate but it is marked "American Standard".
I need to replace the motor mount before I tackle body work. 
Any help would be appreciated, been searching online for sometime and unable to ident this unit


----------



## 208 37-Flash (Nov 21, 2020)

Just going to need to remove the whole motor, mounting bracket and all. I am pretty sure a new motor mount will not be readily available. If you don't want to replace everything with brand new gear, I would think, one can get a second-hand unit that will do the job.


----------



## Sm_raudales (Jan 18, 2021)

Difficult to say what system it is


----------



## chrstopher007 (Mar 27, 2021)

You can follow the below steps to replace your motor mount.

Step 1: Check for clearance against the firewall before attempting to raise the engine. Tearing radiator hoses, crimping AC lines, or cracking distributor caps should be avoided.
Step 2: Secure the engine on a jack with various blocks of wood. Never jack an engine directly by the oil pan. The pan will bend and rupture.
Step 3: Loosen the engine from the mount bolts. Sometimes a long extension and universal joint is the way to go.
Step 4: Next, crawl under the vehicle and loosen the mount-to-frame bolts.
Step 5: Jack up the engine a little at a time and remove the motor mount.
Step 6: Compare the old and new motor mounts. Transfer any heat or drip shields to the new mount.
Step 7: Thread in the mount-to-frame bolts before lowering the engine. This will simplify mount alignment.
Step 8: Lower the engine and fully tighten all bolts.
Step 9: Front-wheel-drive vehicles often have third "dog-bone" motor mounts.


----------



## bobber (Jun 24, 2021)

I think I had that same unit up until 2013. Mine was an Amana, but I’m sure made by AS as yours. Mine was installed in 1979. Not bad and it was cooling fine when I replaced it. I only replaced it because the cabinet had rusted really bad. When I unhooked it and went to flip it over off the pad, the case just disintegrated. Amazing units, very well made.


----------

